# Mojave Compatibility List



## JEPA (Jul 22, 2018)

i am too wishing to acquire a Mac Pro 2009 4.1 flashed to 5.1. After reading this thread i understand that i will have to pay attention to the graphic card. I paste here relevant information to discuss further. Which graphic card will be the best in terms of adaptability? maybe we'd have to wait until fall or end of the year...

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/macpro-5-1-needs-4k-video-upgrade-help.73243/#post-4255536


https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/macos-10-14-mojave-on-unsupported-macs-thread.2121473/

*The current compatibility list:*

Xserve Early-2008 (2,1) and later
Mac Pro Early-2008 (3,1) *(works perfectly except for UI glitches, AMD GCN/HD7xxx/R7-xxx/R9-xxx/RX xxx cards don't work, some may have unsupported Wi-Fi modules)*
Mac Pro Early-2009 (4,1) (*some may have unsupported Wi-Fi modules) *_although, it makes more sense to upgrade it to a 2010/2012 and then install officially_
iMac Early-2008 to Late-2011 *(works perfectly on Radeon HD 2xxx - 4xxx series GPUs, except for UI glitches, no acceleration on machines with newer ATI/AMD GPUs (Radeon HD 5xxx - 6xxx), some may have unsupported Wi-Fi modules)*
MacBook Air (2,1) Early/Mid-2009 *(works perfectly except for UI glitches and unsupported Wi-Fi modules)*
MacBook Air Mid-2010 to Mid-2011 *(works perfectly except for UI glitches)*
MacBook Late-2008 (Aluminum)*, *MacBook early-2009 to Mid-2010* (works perfectly except for UI glitches)*
MacBook Pro Early-2008 *(works perfectly except for UI glitches and unsupported Wi-Fi modules)*
MacBook Pro Late-2008 to Mid-2010 *(works perfectly except for UI glitches)*
MacBook Pro Early/Late-2011 13" *(works perfectly except for UI glitches)*
MacBook Pro Early/Late-2011 15"/17" *(works perfectly except for UI glitches only if AMD GPU is disabled. No acceleration with active AMD GPU)*

Mac mini Early/Late-2009 (3,1)* (works perfectly except for UI glitches and unsupported Wi-Fi modules)*
Mac mini Mid-2010 (4,1)* (works perfectly except for UI glitches)*

Mac mini Mid-2011 (5,1) *(the HD 3000 variant works perfectly except for UI glitches)*
*A possibility for some computers is a Thunderbolt external GPU. 
This needs to be investigated more, and requires kext patches.
The following unsupported models are Thunderbolt capable:*

MacBook Pro (Early/Late 2011)
MacBook Air (Mid 2011)
Mac mini (Mid 2011)
iMac (Mid 2011)



https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT208544

*Supported eGPU configurations*
It's important to use an eGPU with a recommended graphics card and Thunderbolt 3 chassis. And if you're using a MacBook Pro, the eGPU's Thunderbolt 3 chassis needs to provide sufficient power to run the graphics card while charging the computer. Check with the maker of the chassis to find out how much power it provides, and make sure that it's enough to charge your connected Mac notebook.

Recommended graphics cards, along with chassis that can power them sufficiently, are listed below.

*Thunderbolt 3 all-in-one eGPU products*
These products contain a powerful built-in GPU and supply sufficient power to charge your MacBook Pro.

Recommended Thunderbolt 3 all-in-one eGPUs:


Blackmagic eGPU3
Sonnet Radeon RX 570 eGFX Breakaway Puck
*AMD Radeon RX 470, RX 480, RX 570, RX 580, and Radeon Pro WX 7100*
These graphics cards are based on the AMD Polaris architecture. Recommended graphics cards include the Sapphire Pulse series and the AMD WX series.

Recommended Thunderbolt 3 chassis for these graphics cards:


OWC Mercury Helios FX3
PowerColor Devil Box
Sapphire Gear Box
Sonnet eGFX Breakaway Box 350W
Sonnet eGFX Breakaway Box 550W3
Sonnet eGFX Breakaway Box 650W3
*AMD Radeon RX Vega 56*
These graphics cards are based on the AMD Vega 56 architecture. Recommended graphics cards include the Sapphire Vega 56 and XFX Vega 56.

Recommended Thunderbolt 3 chassis for these graphics cards:


OWC Mercury Helios FX3
PowerColor Devil Box
Sonnet eGFX Breakaway Box 550W3
Sonnet eGFX Breakaway Box 650W3
*AMD Radeon RX Vega 64, Vega Frontier Edition Air, and Radeon Pro WX 9100*
These graphics cards are based on the AMD Vega 64 architecture. Recommended graphics cards include the Sapphire Vega 64, XFX Vega 64, AMD Frontier Edition air-cooled, and AMD Radeon Pro WX 9100.

Recommended Thunderbolt 3 chassis for these graphics cards:


Sonnet eGFX Breakaway Box 650W3







*eGPU support in applications*
eGPU support in macOS High Sierra 10.13.4 and later is designed to accelerate Metal, OpenGL, and OpenCL applications that benefit from a powerful eGPU. However, not all applications support eGPU acceleration. Check with the application's developer to learn more.

Also note that macOS High Sierra 10.13.4 and later doesn't support eGPUs in Windows using Boot Camp or when your Mac is in macOS Recovery or installing system updates.

In general, an eGPU can accelerate performance in these types of applications:


Pro applications designed to utilize multiple GPUs
3D games, when an external monitor is attached directly to the eGPU
VR applications, when the VR headset is attached directly to the eGPU
Pro applications and 3D games that accelerate the built-in display of an iMac or MacBook Pro. (This capability must be enabled by the application's developer.)
For best results with applications like 3D games, set a display that's attached to the eGPU as the primary system display:


Go to System Preferences > Displays, and select the Arrangement tab.
Drag the white menu bar to the box that represents the display that's attached to the eGPU.


----------

